# Brick/Stone smoking pit plans?



## hogs of war (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm new to the site and just started smoking this last year.  I also just bought a house and am looking to spruce up my back yard and incorporate my new found hobbie into it.

I'm looking to build an old style bbq pit made of stone and brick.  Essentially what i want is a 6' x 3.5' x 4' pit area with maybe a stainless steel lid which will have a small brick/stone tunnel over to a 3-3.5' x 2.5' x 2.5' fire box.

I figured i'd build it with a combo of firebrick on the inside and cinder bolcks outside the firebrick, then trim the cinder bolcks with dry stack stone to give it a nice look.

Anyone know where i could possibly find some plans that i could modify build what i'm looking for?  I'm also open to any suggestions you may have to ensure that it holds the heat well, drains rain water properly etc.

I look forward to hearing from everyone!

Justin


----------



## jeffesonm (Nov 16, 2009)

I just found this great site that has lots of smoking info, plus plans for various smokers including masonry types:  http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/index.html


----------



## hogs of war (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check this site out once I get home!!


----------

